# Dog Stairs



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Whatever happened to the stairs I posted a long time ago? They're the steps you can build yourself. They were pretty easy, too.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

The ones I've seen in catalogs have all been for small dogs. Just a thought, could you just set your box spring and mattress right on the floor?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Rob, I just took my mattress back upstairs. We've been camping out in the living room since her surgery, just my mattress on the floor. I'm kind of liking being off the floor again. 

Kimm, did I post about this before? I can't remember! Build something myself? LOL ... I can try! Can you repost the info? Please?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember a few years ago (I can't believe I even remember) I posted a pattern or a link to the pattern for making stairs. It came from a site for Seniors. They were made out of that blue stuff they use for construction.

This is not the site and these stairs don't look as nice, but this is the general idea.

http://astro-n-cosmo.blogspot.com/2007/12/stairway-to-heaven.html


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

These are the stairs that we use for getting up to the grooming table and the raised bath area. It sure saves my back and helps the dogs too:
http://www.petedge.com/Master-Equipment-Pet-Stairs-TP38403.pro
Maybe it could work near a bed. It does fold flat, so it is easy to store. I'm wondering now, though, if they are a bit narrow for Daisy, since she has had surgery. They are very sturdy though.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Check this one out...

http://www.allpetfurniture.com/Pet-Gear-Inc.-PG9816OT-PGI1065.html

I think you could build one from plywood and put carpet on it for less than this one...but ya have to build it! You're a carpenter, Right?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Prov, your stairs look too high I think. I like the sturdy factor though. 

Gay, if I just build some out of plywood, how would I make them heavy enough so they don't wobble? If they wobble even a teensy bit, Daisy won't use them. 

Some of the stairs I'm looking at are carpeted and weigh 30+ pounds. But they're almost $200 !!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...=AA&srccode=cii_9324560&cpncode=21-13906268-2

Look at this one...what height do you need?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I believe Drs Foster Smith has several different types. We got the foam stairs for Cody to go up and down the bed... he's 57 pounds. 

EDIT: HAHAHAHAAHA... the ones Tailors Folks posted are the ones we have for Cody!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Just found this...thought you might wanna check this out...I read parts of it...tons of info here...I liked the age chart near the beginning.

http://www.srdogs.com/Pages/care.fr.html


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I think you know this already, but when AF got sick and couldnt jump up on my bed, I just took the bedframe down, put the box springs and matress on the floor and that's how we lived (slept). It was a short step down for him to the ground and I didn't mind. I noticed no decline in support from the matresses, and he could step up and down as needed. In fact, I continued to sleep that way for a few years after...didn't bother me at all.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> I think you know this already, but when AF got sick and couldnt jump up on my bed, I just took the bedframe down, put the box springs and matress on the floor and that's how we lived (slept). It was a short step down for him to the ground and I didn't mind. I noticed no decline in support from the matresses, and he could step up and down as needed. In fact, I continued to sleep that way for a few years after...didn't bother me at all.


Uh Jill..... where are the dust bunnies supposed to live then?????:


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Could you put a low chest or a bench at the foot of the bed that you could show her how to use as a kind of step?


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Uh Jill..... where are the dust bunnies supposed to live then?????:


They became a part of the vacuum cleaner bag and suddenly disappeared


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy is 55 years old, older than me! She weighs around 80lbs and it's 24" from the floor to the top of my mattress. So the 4-step I would think? I'm also concerned about the width. If they're too narrow, she might be leary. 

How can foam (polystyrene?) be sturdy enough that she won't fall through? Stupid question LOL ... but I notice the F&S says "puppy light, st. bernard strong." How can that be? Lift them effortlessly but they support a dog up to 200 lbs? I don't get it


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

A chest to break the jump down into 2 jumps? I'll have to go shopping and see what there is. That's an idea


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Jo, polystyrene is pretty strong stuff. In construction I have used it under roadways and airport runways. Daisy is a strong framed girl but she is much more petite than an airliner.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Jo, polystyrene is pretty strong stuff. In construction I have used it under roadways and airport runways. Daisy is a strong framed girl but she is much more petite than an airliner.


There you go. Thanks, Rob! That's an excellent confidence booster


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Jo, polystyrene is pretty strong stuff. In construction I have used it under roadways and airport runways. Daisy is a strong framed girl but she is much more petite than an airliner.


The stuff is pretty tough. It comes in different sizes and widths, too. I prefer the blue! When I had the truck I was going to make steps for Shadow, but I lifted him in.:doh: There is no way a dog would fall through the material. I must spend too much time in Home Depot!:uhoh:


----------



## Pilot'sowner (Oct 29, 2008)

Someone we know, who transported a lot of dogs for rescue, made stairs to help the dogs get into the SUV. She cut them out of heavy duty styrofoam and covered the steps with layers of duct tape (I think). They were very light and cheap to make, and supported all sizes of goldens. Hope it helps!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Have you thought about a ramp? We have a folding ramp that we had for Sam. It's metal and has a non slip surface. It's easily folded and leaned against the wall or slid under the bed when not in use. We used it for spanning the distance between the boat and pier, getting into the car, etc. because it folds it transports easily too.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy won't use a ramp. I had one put up over the stairs to my front porch with her first ACL surgery. She wouldn't use it.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I got Gilmour steps, but I also did the same thing you did. I actually like the box spring directly on the floor. The entire bed is better supported and more comfortable.



AndyFarmer said:


> I think you know this already, but when AF got sick and couldnt jump up on my bed, I just took the bedframe down, put the box springs and matress on the floor and that's how we lived (slept). It was a short step down for him to the ground and I didn't mind. I noticed no decline in support from the matresses, and he could step up and down as needed. In fact, I continued to sleep that way for a few years after...didn't bother me at all.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's the one I use for Gilmour:

http://www.amazon.com/Pet-Gear-Easy...6?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1239490585&sr=8-6

Easy to put together, and take apart for stowage between puppies. Seems plenty strong.

You can see Gilmour's in his introduction thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=52796&highlight=introducing+gilmour


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Gosh, JoEllen - I've been thinking about this. I know Duke would probably use them going up, but jump down. Maybe some bleachers to run the full length of the bed - JUST KIDDING!

Actually, Duke has quit getting on the bed 8-( I miss it. *sigh* Life is full of changes.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> I want to get some dog stairs to put by my bed. Daisy can jump up on my bed but I don't like the sound of the impact when she jumps down.
> 
> They would need to be very sturdy for her to use them, and not narrow. Can someone recommend something?
> 
> Or is there another solultion that might be less expensive?


I've got a mounting block from the tack shop next to my bed - though neither dog uses it (honestly). It's durable plastic - pretty heavy (stable) and is the perfect size for my bed (roughly 3'6" off the floor).
http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-27274&ids=1063942800

E


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Thank you, I bookmarked this. I have a tack shop just down the road, I'll have to go in and see what they have.


----------

